
Ask HN: Turning 40. 50+, what would you tell a 40+ you? - maheshs
Want to know what 50+ would advise to 40  to stay relevant and beat autism and grow further.<p>You can suggest Books, ritual, habit, mindset, skills etc<p>My little background - I am turning 40 and working as engineering manager in Indian IT company. I also code in python and .NET.
======
zapperdapper
I could probably write a book on this subject!

In interest of keeping things short though I would just say this:

1) You are young, so young. You are much younger than you think you are. When
you hit 56 like me you'll realize that.

2) Keep a positive, problem-solver mindset. In the words (roughly) of Henry
Ford "If you think you can, you can. If you think you can't, you can't".

3) Go for a walk daily (30 to 60 minutes) and get 8 hours sleep a night - not
negotiable.

4) Keep reading, keep learning.

5) Travel. Pick somewhere that will surprise you and try and live there for a
while. I lived in Thailand in 2003 and it changed my life.

6) Worry less. You won't get out alive anyway.

7) Stay frugal (read Your Money or Your Life by Joe Dominguez and Vicki
Robin).

8) Watch "The Sunscreen Song - 10 Year Tribute (Everybody's Free)" on YouTube!
Great advice!

In many respects my 40s were the best years of my life. Good luck!

------
rman666
You are young and your best years lie ahead of you! (I’m 55 and I know this is
true!)

------
zoggenhoff
My free advice is : Pack your parachute before you need it - at least two
years income saved to call yourself "financially secure".

Contentment is important. Figure it out.

Learn at least weekly. Better daily. Not just monthly or yearly.

------
a0-prw
Do it now.

